# Gorgeous stallion!!!



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Big. Thick neck. Whoa.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ohh he sure is quit the looker! I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes the thick necks!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I know right? I was soooo tempted to *drop* Love Story's lead rope lol, but thought nah


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I <3 the neck....what a good lookin boy.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Drool* He is GORGEUS! I normally don't like the thick necks, but man can he pull it off.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

He's cute, but I don't like the huge neck.... I guess i'm the only one


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Look at those massive feet! They caught my eye much more than the neck, lol!


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Omigosh he's huge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He's beautiful! But I have a question... I've saw those halters before, with the round metal thing.... whats the purpose of them?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Now _that's_ a horse. Hefty feet, sturdy legs, thick neck and solid body. Enough of these delicate horses with spindly legs and teacup hooves.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> He's beautiful! But I have a question... I've saw those halters before, with the round metal thing.... whats the purpose of them?


Just extra control if a mare were to pass by and the stally got rowdy. You have pressure on the nose AND a bit-type thing in the mouth


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

roro, I agree!! I loved him when I saw him, I looovvveee his neck and hooves, he's also a gorgeous colour. Lol equinephile, you got that right, they had to use it too, I was taking Love down to the warm up ring, he saw her, and... well. LOL


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

He's really pretty!! Wish we could have seen him without the blanket and in some action shots. Would have loved to have seen how he moved.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Irish Draught perhaps...

He is gorgeous <3 Me want!!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Look at those massive feet! They caught my eye much more than the neck, lol!


I agree with this! His neck is nice, but those legs/feet are sexxxxy!! :lol:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I love it all. He is REALLY pretty. Although I'm sad they had to use the ring in his mouth for control. I'd rather have a not-so-sexy stud that behaved than the prettiest one ever that needed so much extra stuff to keep control.

And the thing in his mouth is a ring that goes in his mouth like a bit. You pull on the lead, it pulls the halter and the ring in his mouth. It is often seen in racehorses and studs for that extra control.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

It's called a chifney bit, and it's to give the handler more control. 

I *think* they're more common in the UK; in the US the equivelent would be a chain shank.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

roro said:


> Now _that's_ a horse. Hefty feet, sturdy legs, thick neck and solid body. Enough of these delicate horses with spindly legs and teacup hooves.


Agreed!! Hehe


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your all right guys! He is SEXAY! I should have had my mom running around the show ground with the camera to look for him jumping


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I love it all. He is REALLY pretty. Although I'm sad they had to use the ring in his mouth for control. I'd rather have a not-so-sexy stud that behaved than the prettiest one ever that needed so much extra stuff to keep control.
> 
> And the thing in his mouth is a ring that goes in his mouth like a bit. You pull on the lead, it pulls the halter and the ring in his mouth. It is often seen in racehorses and studs for that extra control.



A lot of places *require *you to use "extra" stuff on stallions. Just as an extra precaution. Better safe than sorry.

My friends stallion Keegan is a seven year old Friesian. You can walk him past mares with a halter buckled just around his neck and a slack lead line with no issue.


However at expos he shows at they require stallions to be handled with more care. So he MUST have a halter with a chain at all times when out of the stall. 

Doesn't need it, but you never know. You NEVER really know. Also, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

he's a handsome boy! would be nice t see some pictures f him wothout the rug though  Lovely all the same


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I wanted to look for him, but I was so busy with the horses and my class that I just forgot lol ^^


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

W....O.....W He is beautiful !


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Rissa said:


> A lot of places *require *you to use "extra" stuff on stallions. Just as an extra precaution. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> My friends stallion Keegan is a seven year old Friesian. You can walk him past mares with a halter buckled just around his neck and a slack lead line with no issue.
> 
> ...


Ahh, that makes sense. I have mares, not studs, haha. But you're right, it is better to be safe than sorry. =]


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

He sort of reminds me of the Boulonnais draft horse.


----------



## AvasMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, he is stunning. I love his neck.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

DocsDaniGirl said:


> He sort of reminds me of the Boulonnais draft horse.


 
Wow! Your right there...


----------

